# Stereo Amp Install



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Has anyone been able to add an amplifier to their Cruze successfully? I tried adding two 6x9s to the rear deck along with a dual channel amp. I picked up a high level signal from one of the rear door speakers to feed the amp. Mine suffers from alternator whine coming over the speakers--even with the stereo turned off (engine running o/c). Anyone have any luck eliminating the electrical noise from the engine? 
Thanks ahead of time for any helpful information.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Gritts said:


> Has anyone been able to add an amplifier to their Cruze successfully? I tried adding two 6x9s to the rear deck along with a dual channel amp. I picked up a high level signal from one of the rear door speakers to feed the amp. Mine suffers from alternator whine coming over the speakers--even with the stereo turned off (engine running o/c). Anyone have any luck eliminating the electrical noise from the engine?
> Thanks ahead of time for any helpful information.


Have you tried hooking up an external signal source to the amplifier? That way you could see if the noise is coming from the amp or from the signal path. 

I had mine installed professionally so I'm not sure exactly where they tapped in but they did use a high quality line output converter. Perhaps you used a cheap one


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

Did you properly ground everything? I used to have those whines in my old Nissan. Everytime i stepped on the accelerator..wheeeee!!! haha.

also make sure you're "level matching" your speakers with your amp.


----------



## KitH151 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmm interesting. I'm looking to hook a couple amps up this weekend, so I'll let you know what happens. I must say, I'm hoping for a different result though.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

seems like you hooked it up to the AUX input or something... none of my stuff does that. Onlly when i put it in the AUX input, it makes that WHINE sound. hmm... should look into this. are u using your stock DECK? or do u have an A/F one... i recommend you getting an a/f one and hooking the aux to the a/f headunit.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Have you tried hooking up an external signal source to the amplifier? That way you could see if the noise is coming from the amp or from the signal path.
> 
> I had mine installed professionally so I'm not sure exactly where they tapped in but they did use a high quality line output converter. Perhaps you used a cheap one



How is your setup in your Cruze? I want to consider putting a sub and amp into my wife's Cruze because the 9-speaker Pioneer just isn't loud enough!!


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Depending on the amp be sure you are running at least 8, probably 4 gauge wire. Ensure your ground on the amp is clean and a good ground. If your still have issues you can get a ground loop isolator that goes on the RCA's. Be sure that your power wire and RCA/speaker wire are not running on top of each other or down the same side of the car. Run RCA's down one side, power wire down the other. Let me know if any of that works


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

In an effort to stop my 'whine' I've ordered a 'line out' converter and a 'ground loop isolator'. The line out converter will let me go from the speaker wire connection to an RCA type connector. From there I'll use the ground loop isolator, which requires RCA connections and is designed to eliminate any DC from the signal going to the amp. After the ground loop isolator I'll connect to the amp's low level RCA connectors.

Currently I'm going directly from the door speaker to a "high signal input" on the amp. My ground is connected to a ground used by other wiring in the trunk of the car. All the wiring I'm using is from a kit and I think is large enough for my application. From the amp (2 channel) I'm going to two 6x9s mounted in the rear deck.

Thanks everybody for the help!

I should get the new parts Monday or so. Whatever happens, I'll post the results.


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

I had bad humming when i installed my amp and it was because i used the same ground for the amp (4gauge) and the ground on the line out converter. found a different ground for the line out - worked perfectly


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Gritts said:


> In an effort to stop my 'whine' I've ordered a 'line out' converter and a 'ground loop isolator'. The line out converter will let me go from the speaker wire connection to an RCA type connector. From there I'll use the ground loop isolator, which requires RCA connections and is designed to eliminate any DC from the signal going to the amp. After the ground loop isolator I'll connect to the amp's low level RCA connectors.
> 
> Currently I'm going directly from the door speaker to a "high signal input" on the amp. My ground is connected to a ground used by other wiring in the trunk of the car. All the wiring I'm using is from a kit and I think is large enough for my application. From the amp (2 channel) I'm going to two 6x9s mounted in the rear deck.
> 
> ...


 
I installed the line out converter and ground loop isolator this evening and *good by annoying buzz/whine*. I had to use the line out converter to go from wire connections to RCA type so I could use the ground loop isolator.
The new 6 x 9s sound good with a much better bass response and fuller all around sound quality. If only I had the right parts to start with! Live and learn (the hard way as usual). 

I mounted the amplifier underneath the rear deck near the speakers with self-taping screws. I'll secure the speakers from moving in their receptacles tomorrow.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I had a 12 in my old car and might just put it into the Cruze instead of buying 6x9s. Before I just mounted the amp on the back of the sub box. For all of you that have installed amps, how/where did you mount yours?


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Just follow my guide to installing subs, but isntead tap into the two rear speakers for your line output converter.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

where do you connect the switched power to for the amp/subwoofer?


----------

